# The beast with two backs - pics



## Rib (Mar 16, 2006)

Was sorting through my backlog of photos I've taken recently and thought i'd share some with you all. These two mantids I've raised from L3 to adulthood and they recently sealed the deal to leave me with some Ooths





































I feel guilty about posting this one online, don't tell them I did it

Anyone here from the Uk care for some home grown Desiccata's?


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 16, 2006)

lol nice keep us posted on when she lays eggs


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 16, 2006)

Great job Rib!! SHe should lay one ooth every month for the next 6-7 months. Incubate the ooth at high humidity (&gt;80%). I lost many nymphs due to low humidity like the nymph in the pic below.






From my past experience, only few nymphs will hatch after 4th ooth, i never mate my female again but you can try and see if that actually boost the hatching rate. YOu should expect around 20-40 nymphs from the first 3 ooth. Here are some of my dead leaf pics some of you may have seen it before.


----------



## Joe (Mar 17, 2006)

Great Job!! i wasnt succesful with this species even with 4 tries. my female fell during her finale molt since she was very huge and heavy! i'm proud of you Rib, yen and any of those who succesfuly bred dessi, my most favorite mantids lol. i hope to succeed next time!

Joe


----------



## DrM (May 22, 2006)

yeH...SHE LOOKS A LITTLE MIFFED IN THE SECOND TO LAST PIC......LOLOLOL CONGRATS ALL THE SAME,


----------



## julian camilo (May 23, 2006)

great pics. my wahlbergi pair mated a few weeks ago, so i thought id post pictures of this beast with two backs too :wink:
















(one of the females cerci was a little crooked, making it damn near impossible for the male to make the connection, but he got there in the end  )


----------

